# White goods repairs



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know somewhere in Christchurch I can get white good fixed. My washing machine top loader lid won't lock. So it won't drain.


----------



## dolphinfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Mark D said:


> Anyone know somewhere in Christchurch I can get white
> good fixed. My washing machine top loader lid won't lock. So it won't drain.[/QUO
> 
> Depends on the brand, but if i were you I'd be looking in the yellow pages or your local directory.
> 'google' it


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Done it myself, gold chain stuck round the motor.


----------



## dolphinfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Mark D said:


> Done it myself, gold chain stuck round the motor.


Now that's thinking like a true Kiwi :first:


----------

